

Why Your Company Should Ban Email - msacca
http://rocketship.fm/episodes/ep-74-thomas-knoll/

======
msacca
Thomas Knoll, Founder of Primeloop, talks about why he’s baked the “no
internal email” rule into his company. He talks about the insane benefits to
workflow, culture, and sanity, as well as how any company can start to
implement the same processes, regardless of size.

